
Magic Lantern Blue Screen of Death April Fools' Prank Bypass - marinabercea
If at some point you installed Magic Lantern on your Canon camera and plan to use it today, April 1st, you&#x27;re going to get a simulated BSOD on your LCD shortly after powering it on, announcing you that the camera &quot;is bricked&quot;.<p>Last year&#x27;s bug report:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitbucket.org&#x2F;hudson&#x2F;magic-lantern&#x2F;issues&#x2F;2235&#x2F;5dmk2-bricked-urgent-please<p>This means that any compatible Canon camera user that at some point installed ML will be affected, if they boot with a memory card with ML installed on it in the camera.<p>There is no apparent way of getting rid of the BSOD, restarting your camera won&#x27;t help.<p>Here are 2 potential tested solutions:<p>In both cases, the assumed starting scenario is that you turned on your camera and were shown the BSOD.<p>If you don&#x27;t want to use ML today:<p><pre><code>  - 1st try to turn off the camera the proper way, using the OFF switch
  - if the LCD won&#x27;t turn off, open the battery door, wait a few moments and remove the battery
  - with the camera off and with no access to battery power, open the memory card door and remove the card that has ML installed on it
  - replace with empty memory card or at least one that has no traces of ML installed on it
  - put the battery back in again and turn the ON switch
</code></pre>
If you want to use ML today:<p><pre><code>  - 1st try to turn off the camera the proper way, using the OFF switch
  - if the LCD won&#x27;t turn off, open the battery door, wait a few moments and remove the battery
  - with the camera off and with no access to battery power, open the memory card door and remove the card that has ML installed on it
  - put the battery back in again and turn the ON switch
  - go to the Canon official menu and change the date to anything other than April 1st
  - turn the camera OFF switch
  - insert the card with ML installed on it
  - turn the camera ON switch
  - you should no longer see the BSOD and ML will boot up and function as normal in parallel with the Canon firmware
</code></pre>
ML Best Practices:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.magiclantern.fm&#x2F;forum&#x2F;index.php?topic=8286.0
======
TheJack
FYI - scenario 1 does not work, because the camera still looks for the
firmware on the SD card. It just goes blank.

~~~
marinabercea
It's been 5 days since you commented and I've only just seen it unfortunately,
although no longer relevant, I can assure you it does work. ML runs in
parallel with Canon firmware. If there's a card in the camera with ML
installed on it, it will attempt to run. No card with ML on it, camera boots
normally. I've tripled checked both solutions. This post has also been
promoted by @autoexec_bin, the official ML Twitter account. You either did
something different or your camera is running a different version of ML than
mine on a different camera model.

